# Wii Fit stock?



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't find anyone with one in stock! Any ideas?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ordered ours online from Argos a couple of weeks back. Also Game is worth a try.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

I often deliver them mate and they are very hard to get at the moment, everywhere is on back order for no other reason than Nintendo trickling them out to keep prices high, most retailers are hiking up the price to £100 ish, Litlewoods Direct are doing a decent price and promise to deliver within 4-5 weeks


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

got one from asda last week
they didnt have them out, the wife seen someone going out with one
asked someone and they said they had none
went to the counter and asked, they said they did have them and went out and brought one through from store room
few other people got them as well from asda
worth asking


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I got one from Asda Living, and it was even reduced to £64!! Got to love needless discounts! Lol!


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

amazon germany will ship to the UK and as the game is PAL will work fine on a UK Wii

http://www.wiistockcheckers.com/WiiFitfromGermany.html

we actually bought our Wii from there. no probs at all


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like Argos have some bundles with different games so that will do me  

Bloody xmas presents! :lol:


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

:thumb: Click :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes at the moment they seem to be bundling them to make more profit.

Try some of the smaller games stores in your area, i found a place with 8 in stock a few months ago when thery where scarce, woolworths is also a good bet.


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

I got mine from Argos for £69 inc delivery a couple of months ago, only used it once 

Will be better now some more games are coming out to be used with the balance board :thumb:


----------

